

America is stealing the world's doctors - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/11/magazine/america-is-stealing-foreign-doctors.html?hpw=&pagewanted=all

======
maxharris
Doctors are people, just like you and I. To say that a doctor has been
_stolen_ implies that he or she is the mere property of someone or some group.

I disagree with this way of thinking completely. A person's ability to do
something that others cannot does not make it morally legitimate for others to
enslave them. Nor does it legitimize the use of the terminology of slavery to
refer to them.

No one _owns_ anyone else. Your life belongs to you!

